# Self-sufficient Vivarium Possible?



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2011)

This is something that I've always wanted to do. If you a had a large enough container how many species do you think could be kept together in a (reasonably) self-sufficient vivarium?

I know nothing about plants, but I'm assuming that sphagnum moss would be good as well as live ferns. As far as the fauna, I'm thinking:

-custodians (isopods, earthworms, and springtails)
-small snails
-harvestmen (Opiliones, feed on snails)
-some sort of predators (maybe wolfies and small bark scorpions)
-a feeder (possibly crickets)

I actually tried this once, but made the mistake of keeping the cage too damp and had a heat light. Within a week or so the cage was packed with mold and mites- disgusting  I won't be making that mistake if I do it again.

I didn't plan out what I was going to put in it at all. If I found a group of small insects, I'd toss them in the cage. It was hit or miss- some animals would take over the cage and some would die after a day.

So what are your thoughts on this? I'd love to try it again and get it right this time.


----------



## Scoolman (Jul 21, 2011)

Very possible, dificult but possible. And when something goes out of balance, it will crash FAST. I did it once with some salamanders, was great, until the pond leaked and flooded the rest of the enclosure.

Basic set-up requires:
Light energy to mimic the sun
producers(plants)
1st order consumers(eats plants)
2nd order consumers(eats 1st order)
Decomposers

Everything must be in balance, the smaller the set-up the more difficult it is to balance; in this case bigger IS better.

I am working to get my 55gal T stirmi set-up self contained. 
Havent found the right plants yet, the ones I started with are dying, cant handle Precious walking on them.
I already have isopods, but need to get some red worms. I alos plan to release a small breeder group of dubia once the plants take hold. Since she cant eat all the roaches I will have to manually remove roaches to controll the populations.


----------



## Glossworks (Jul 21, 2011)

You sound like you're on the right track, but message AbraxasComplex on the forum. He's got a variety of display tanks set up at home which are all fairly self sufficient and very display oriented.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jul 21, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> If you a had a large enough container how many species do you think could be kept together in a (reasonably) self-sufficient vivarium?


The answer to this question is largely dependent on the compatibility of the species you're thinking of keeping, as well as the amount of space you allot them. What size aquarium do you plan to use? 

And I do not recommend snails in a planted tank. I've heard that they can disfigure plants pretty readily and are difficult to eradicate.

A vivarium I've always dreamed of making would contain numerous bromeliads, other terrarium plants and mosses, dart frogs, mourning geckos, isopods, springtails, and fruit flies.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2011)

Endagr8 said:


> The answer to this question is largely dependent on the compatibility of the species you're thinking of keeping, as well as the amount of space you allot them. What size aquarium do you plan to use?
> 
> A vivarium I've always dreamed of making would contain numerous bromeliads, other terrarium plants and mosses, dart frogs, mourning geckos, isopods, springtails, and fruit flies.


I have an old aquarium that's about 2 ft. long by 1 foot wide and 1 foot tall (I have no idea how many gallons that is lol). It's going to be more like an insectarium of sorts, so no frogs or geckos. I'll look into those plants though.

My big concern is the feeder. I'm not a fan of roaches and I'm not sure if I could get them in my state, but crickets don't seem very desirable because they're noisy, messy, and eat a lot. I don't know which plants would grow fast enough to keep an entire colony alive.


----------



## Mathayus (Jul 22, 2011)

My uncle, who introduced me to tarantulas, once had a huge decorative lizard tank with some plants, isopods, crickets, and if I remember right, two pairs of jackson chameleons. It was sustained for about three months until it got too dry for the plants he had while he was on a trip, and crashed. But it was way cool while he had it


----------



## Endagr8 (Jul 22, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> I have an old aquarium that's about 2 ft. long by 1 foot wide and 1 foot tall (I have no idea how many gallons that is lol). It's going to be more like an insectarium of sorts, so no frogs or geckos. I'll look into those plants though.
> 
> My big concern is the feeder. I'm not a fan of roaches and I'm not sure if I could get them in my state, but crickets don't seem very desirable because they're noisy, messy, and eat a lot. I don't know which plants would grow fast enough to keep an entire colony alive.


Supplementing feeder insects regularly is probably a better idea than trying to maintain a cricket or roach population in the tank. And IMO, the animals you're planning to keep will not be compatible in such a small area.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 22, 2011)

Endagr8 said:


> And IMO, the animals you're planning to keep will not be compatible in such a small area.


What would you recommend?


----------



## Endagr8 (Jul 22, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> What would you recommend?


I couldn't say. Your plan might be worth a shot to experiment with though. The only species I have kept together as of late are tarantulas, isopods, springtails, and plants. Fish seem to be popular candidates for multispecific vivariums also. I think a communal setup of scorpions, isopods, springtails, and maybe some plants would be pretty cool.


----------

